

Latency in IPv4 vs. IPv6 – Understanding the difference [pdf] - liotier
https://ripe70.ripe.net/wp-content/uploads/presentations/170-Azimov.Latency-IPv4-vs-IPv6-Understanding-the-Difference.pdf

======
detaro
TL;DR: IPv4 and IPv6 routing topologies of the internet are different.
Especially of note is that AS6939 (Hurricane Electric, who also offer free
IPv6 tunnels and generally do a lot to help IPv6 adoption) peers with A LOT of
networks and thus sits in the "core" of IPv6 internet, connecting many
networks on relatively short paths.

~~~
api
I've always thought the free tunnel broker was a brilliant strategy for them.

------
mino
Here is the video and its transcript:
[https://ripe70.ripe.net/archives/video/111/](https://ripe70.ripe.net/archives/video/111/)
It was a great talk, I attended it in person today.

Let me also point out these other two very interesting talks from the same
session:

1] A clever mindset from Geoff Huston (APNIC) to target IPv6 expansion: try to
address rich people first!
[https://ripe70.ripe.net/archives/video/118/](https://ripe70.ripe.net/archives/video/118/)

2] A surprising statistic from RIPE itself: "The R&D team discovered that more
than 400 LIRs stopped announcing their IPv6 prefixes in the last 12 months".
[https://ripe70.ripe.net/archives/video/122/](https://ripe70.ripe.net/archives/video/122/)

------
PaulHoule
Does this really mean anything at all?

I'd imagine that IPv6 users would be people with better internet connection
and that everybody in DS(hel)L country would be stuck with the short end of
the stcik in every sense.

~~~
mino
Actually, a considerable part of world's IPv6 population are DSL users
nowadays.

------
IgorPartola
One other nice benefit of IPv6? It seems that ISP's are less likely to mess
with it. I use a Hurricane Electric tunnel and have not had any issues with
YouTube videos on Time Warner, Comcast, or Charter. In the meantime, other
customers of at least Time Warner and Comcast have reported lots of issues
with network throttling.

~~~
steckerbrett
Hurricane Electric itself blocks some things though, for example you can't use
IRC on standard ports through a HE tunnel.

~~~
IgorPartola
This used to be a per-tunnel setting that you could turn on yourself. Now it
seems that you need to email their support for approval (after completing the
certification to the Sage level which isn't hard). I agree, this kind of
sucks, but then again, I haven't had issues actually using IRC at all so I'm
pretty happy.

